# diy electric chair build



## audirick (Jul 29, 2012)

Got death row this year and I am looking to build a chair for him and possibly do some flash crackers ect any good diy builds wiith all info needed parts ect.


----------



## audirick (Jul 29, 2012)

oops sorry it should be a request.


----------

